# icd 9



## arizona1 (Aug 11, 2010)

is "bowel incontinence" the same as "fecal incontinence" , incontinence, feces.
Thank you


----------



## ohn0disaster (Aug 11, 2010)

Yep, same thing as fecal incontinence.

*Alternative Names*
Uncontrollable passage of feces; Loss of bowel control; Fecal incontinence; Incontinence - bowel


----------



## arizona1 (Aug 11, 2010)

thank you


----------

